# What brand of food do you feed your Maltese?



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I was reading the posts about the Iams/_Yuck_anuba dog food and someone asked the question what does everyone feed their dog but then it got sidetracked and I'm left wondering.. exactly what do you feed your dog?

On the advice on many here, I switched IzzyBella from _Yuck_anuba today to Chicken Soup for the Puppy Soul. I found it at Agway for $1.99 per 3 pound bag. I was getting concerned because to me it didn't seem like Izzy had much of an appetite. She merely picked at her food mixture the breeder recommended. But this morning during play time with Cricket, I gave her a tiny piece of treat and she inhaled it! I immediately went to the store and purchased the Chicken Soup brand and she loves it. She ate two bowls today, where yesterday she ate 1/4 bowl of the _Yuck_anuba.

What do you feed your dog and why?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

We use Eagle Pack for Puppies.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is on hills perscription canned i/d because he has a sensitive tummy, other can foods were giving him diarrhea. and dry foods were causing issues w/ the dieting cats eating it


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy, Sadie and Jolie are on Redbarn Premium Dog Food Rolls and Natural Balance Kibble. They inhale both.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey & Kirbie are on Newmans Own.I like it because it is all organic and no dyes etc.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

We give Canidae (dry food) to Puddles. Never had a problem with it giving him upset tummy. Can only find it in private pet stores.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is also on Chicken Soup! He loves it!!! He was very picky about what he ate before Chicken Soup. I give him a couple tablespoons of the canned in the morning and about 1/4 cup of dry. In the evenings he gets about 1/2 cup of dry, but he hardly ever eats it all. He does clean his bowl with the canned though! I tried mixing it WITH the dry...and he didn't like it that way. He wants it separated. Kinda like me..I don't want my foods touching on my plate either...he he.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

My breeder sent Beastie home last week with Eukanuba, Bil-Jacks, and Pedigree. Said to leave out dry kibble at all times and feed the wet food twice daily (1/4 cup each time). While he sure looks healthy, he doesn't seem to enjoy his food. Has anyone read about a new product called "Blue"? Petsmart was touting it last week. The info on it seems very good. Has anyone actually tried it?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I feed Peanut Innova in the green bag. He loves it, and on days that he's not really interested in eating I mix in a little bit of baby food, he loves the turkey and gravy. The kibble size is a little larger that he likes, but so far so good.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 5 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Bailey & Kirbie are on Newmans Own.I like it because it is all organic and no dyes etc.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33603*


[/QUOTE]

Same here.... same reasons! I like the fact that the chicken is not fed hormones, antibiotics, etc. Everything in this food is wholesome..... And the profit goes to support pet-related charities... can't beat that!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 5 2005, 02:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.... same reasons! I like the fact that the chicken is not fed hormones, antibiotics, etc. Everything in this food is wholesome..... And the profit goes to support pet-related charities... can't beat that!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33646
[/B][/QUOTE]

HEhehhhhe,your many (pitches) on this food is the reason i checked it out and switched the boys to it .LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 5 2005, 02:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

HEhehhhhe,your many (pitches) on this food is the reason i checked it out and switched the boys to it .LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33648
[/B][/QUOTE]







Too funny!! When I like something, I tend to get very passionate about it! I'm so glad the food worked out for you!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed my kids the Pro Plan for small breeds, dry of course. I have found that Prissy's tear stains are much less and the coats of both of our dogs are very healthy and shiny. I have also noticed their droppings are much smaller.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is currently eating Flint River Ranch Fish & Chips and Lam & Millet dog food. I'm mixing the two for variety. He LOVES it and it's good for him so it works great for us. We've also tried the Chicken Soup brand and he liked it too, just not as much as the Flint River so I let him choose.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey eats 2 prescription dry diets (Hills d/d and Royal Canin/Waltham LF). Jonathan normally would eat ProPlan dry, but since he had a constipation issue I was giving him that with Hills w/d canned. I got over trying to feed the super premium as my dogs never did well with them. ProPlan is the winner for the normal dogs around here.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

my lil boy is eating Chicken soup.. Bought a big bag of it today









He has nearly no tearstaining, eats all his food, and seems happy with it


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> He has nearly no tearstaining, eats all his food, and seems happy with it[/B]


I can tell from Boomer's pictures that he has nearly no tearstaining. I hope it's because of the Chicken Soup. I have been mixing canned Chicken soup with the dry Chicken soup kibble and Izzy will pick at it but she doesn't gobble it like I'd prefer. I am going to follow the example of giving a few tablespoons of canned only in the morning and dry for the rest of the day. Maybe she doesn't like hers mixed either.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

all three of mine are on a homecooked diet. so far so good.







i've been pleased with the results.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 5 2005, 09:53 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



He has nearly no tearstaining, eats all his food, and seems happy with it

Click to expand...

*I can tell from Boomer's pictures that he has nearly no tearstaining. I hope it's because of the Chicken Soup. I have been mixing canned Chicken soup with the dry Chicken soup kibble and Izzy will pick at it but she doesn't gobble it like I'd prefer. I am going to follow the example of giving a few tablespoons of canned only in the morning and dry for the rest of the day. Maybe she doesn't like hers mixed either.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33712
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good luck, but the Chicken Soup didn't really help our tearstaining. I was hoping...but it didn't.







But...it is his favorite food so far. He EATS it...doesn't nibble it just so he is not hungry, which is what I felt he was doing with the other foods.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I've just put my three on homecooked food, or at least partially home cooked. I buy a health food pre-mix and add fresh apple, fresh green or orange vegetables (pureed) and then a ground protein source (can be meat or fish). All of these are mixed together and baked in muffin form which I can freeze until I need them. I can also buy the muffins pre-made and vacuum packed & frozen, but it's cheaper to make them yourself. The product is made by a company called Canine Life, they are Canadian and located right here in Burlington. Gracie (my 2 yr old) stopped eating kibble (I tried many differnt brands, which she would pick at for a while and then stop eating) I was adding cooked vegetables, a spoon of canned food, a bit of Natural Balance Roll just to get her to eat a little. Anyway, she and the other two just love this food, they eat their meal in 1 minute and lick the bowl clean!!! I'm happy. I'm not sure if they sell or ship to the U.S. or just Canada, but if any of you want to check out the ingredients, the web site is www.theskyesthelimit.com.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks! im going to check out that link. i prefer to give them human-grade food because it seems healthier, you know? its crazy because after eating human food...they stopped getting tear stains and they got more energy. and overall are healthy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I feed Lexi the adult Innova.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

This is what I'm feeding my girls Spots stew


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel Rudy Pro Plan small breed puppy.Dry but sometimes I add a couple of spoons of canned.I wonder sometimes if that enough or if i should be giving him something extra.?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonestar_@Feb 8 2005, 08:04 PM
> *I feel Rudy Pro Plan small breed puppy.Dry but sometimes I add a couple of spoons of canned.I wonder sometimes if that enough or if i should be giving him something extra.?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34302*


[/QUOTE]
As most everyone knows by now I am overly nit picky about dog food... probably to a fault! 

I know a lot of you use Pro Plan... and I know that knowledgable people and people who show dogs use it but I just think there are foods that are better. I don't like the fact that there is a so much corn in it... "corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, and corn bran".. Man, that is a ton of corn. Corn is often an allergin in dogs....... I also don't like to see by-products... I've been told that it is a low-quality protein. See the difference between this and Royal Canin..... Royal Canin is by no means perfect... and Pro Plan is by no means horrible. There are things I don't like about Royal Canin either. I just think it is the better of the two.

I wish there was a perfect small breed puppy food... wish Innova made a formula for small breeds.... or wish Newman' made a puppy food... any size would be OK!

Catcher is nine months' old and KNOCK ON WOOD he has not had one health issue yet... no ear problems, no eye problems, no stomach problems ... nothin'. I have to give some of the credit to his food (Royal Canin small breed). 

*Purina Pro Plan Small Breed Puppy Food*
Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, fish meal, corn bran, natural flavors, dicalcium phosphate, hydrolyzed sunflower oil, egg product, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), ferrous sulfate, riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite. C-4454 

*Royal Canin Small Breed Puppy Food*
Chicken meal, chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brown rice, dried egg product, beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, brewer's yeast, salmon oil, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, rice hulls, chicory extract, salt, choline chloride, salmon meal, dried apples, dried blueberries, taurine, vitamin E supplement, brewers yeast extract (Saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles), ascorbic acid, flax seed, marigold extract, monosodium phosphate, folic acid supplement, zinc oxide, iron sulfate, manganese proteinate, biotin, sage, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, dried ginger, garlic, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, vitamin A supplement, rosemary extract, pyroxidine hydrochloride, sodium selenite, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, vitamin D3 supplement.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Artemis makes a small breed puppy food. Haven't ordered it yet, that one is next on my list. I have been feeding Solid Gold's new food, Just a Wee Bit, I really like it, and so do my boys. I had them on Royal Canin for about 3-4 weeks recently, seemed to agree with them but it caused bad reddish stains on both of their faces. Oh well, another load of food for the shelter dogs...
Quincymom

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/sh...?id=68&code=140
http://www.artemiscompany.com/html/product..._smallbreed.htm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Feb 8 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Artemis makes a small breed puppy food. Haven't ordered it yet, that one is next on my list. I have been feeding Solid Gold's new food, Just a Wee Bit, I really like it, and so do my boys. I had them on Royal Canin for about 3-4 weeks recently, seemed to agree with them but it caused bad reddish stains on both of their faces. Oh well, another load of food for the shelter dogs...
> Quincymom
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, the Artemis is a lovely food! Fabuous, wholesome ingredients!! Wish I had known about it way sooner! I've already started Catcher on Newman's Own adult food.. it maybe a teeny bit early but he would steal Kallie's anyway.....

*Artemis Ingredients:*
Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Vitamin E, C and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Dried Eggs, Fish Meal, Natural Flavoring, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Fresh Potatoes, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Peas, Whole Fresh Apples, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root (Prebiotics), Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Garlic, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Chelates of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sage Extract, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermantation Soulubles (Digestive Enzyme), Enterococcus Faecium and Lactobacillus Acidophilus(Probiotics)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops... double post...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom, Do you think Artemis is better than Innova??? If so I'm thinking about changing it.....


----------



## peanut (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Feb 5 2005, 12:56 PM
> *My breeder sent Beastie home last week with Eukanuba, Bil-Jacks, and Pedigree. Said to leave out dry kibble at all times and feed the wet food twice daily (1/4 cup each time). While he sure looks healthy, he doesn't seem to enjoy his food. Has anyone read about a new product called "Blue"? Petsmart was touting it last week. The info on it seems very good. Has anyone actually tried it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33639*


[/QUOTE]

yes its great its called blue bufflo its really good...i go for the things that cost the most but i do read the lable before i buy any thing. my peanut wasnt eating i bought that he dont even chew his food any more


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 8 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Hahaha I hear you Sher, I am the same when it comes to feeding Digby and Casper.  It has become an obession!
> 
> People must think I am totally nuts, when they see me comparing ingredient labels on the bags of dog food.  The store I buy from, the owner is very helpful.  Several times I have asked her about bringing in certain brands, and she will not as they have added salt.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know... I have flinched at seeing salt also. Usually it is pretty far down on the ingredient list of the better foods. Kallie would not eat Innova nor Solid Gold... she would totally turn her nose up at Solid Gold.. she would nibble Innova. She gobbles up Newman's and so does Catcher......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Feb 8 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom, Do you think Artemis is better than Innova??? If so I'm thinking about changing it.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34326*


[/QUOTE]

As far as a I know there isn't an Innova small breed puppy food. For that reason for a Maltese puppy I would go with the Artemis... assuming that the kibble pieces are tiny. As MomTwoMaltMuffins mentioned, Artemis does have some salt in it and Innova doesn't.... other than that they seem rather similar to me. So for an older dog, I would probably go with what they will eat... trying Innova first....


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 9 2005, 05:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as a I know there isn't an Innova small breed puppy food. For that reason for a Maltese puppy I would go with the Artemis... assuming that the kibble pieces are tiny. As MomTwoMaltMuffins mentioned, Artemis does have some salt in it and Innova doesn't.... other than that they seem rather similar to me. So for an older dog, I would probably go with what they will eat... trying Innova first....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34364
[/B][/QUOTE]

We feed chicken soup and all 3 of ours love it! Although that Artemis looks awesome and looks VERY similar to the chicken soup. Today I got a sample of the Innova EVO, the last thing I need is my dogs to gain weight and although tehy sniffed it and in fact aate a few bites I think IM gonna stick to the chicken soup which they do great on! I might check out the artemis one day


----------

